# Bowhunters Supply Store Feb 4 State Qualifier



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks to Everyone who came out!!


Elem Open		
Keenan Mulkey	193	3
Roland Florence	165	2

Elem Pin		
katie land	184	2
Kristen Nowling	175	1

Hunter		
Ryan McCollum	176	2
Paul Defoor	170	1
Scotty Seals		

Hunter Elite		
Cody Bundy	181	2
Robert Nash	170	2
Stephen Speer	167	0

Jr Eagle		
Blaze Clinton	164	0
Andrew Land	162	3

K-40		
Jacob Holcombe	204	4
Adam Lockhart	201	7
Mark Slade	198	4
Jake Land	196	3
Tyler Hale	196	5
Lee Taylor	192	3
Wesley Mulkey	190	4
Grant Mixon	189	1
David Cliett	187	2
Justin Davis	186	2
West Warwick	185	4
Erik Johanson	184	2
Taylor Davis	181	1

K-45		
Brian Martin	197	3
Carter Woodall	194	4
David McSpadden	192	3
Tyler Butler	177	1
Jamie Davis	173	3
Kyle Cooper	169	2

K-50		
Ryan Lockhart	210	6
Butch Parkman	202	4
Scotty Rhoads	194	6
Jacob Babb	193	2
Justin Wood	190	4

Known Super Sr		
RC Shoemake	176	3

Middle School Open		
Jackson Tatum 	181	5
Emma Skinner	177	4
Joseph Nieto	167	1

Novice		
Mitchell Bailey	218	9
Bily Paul	204	6
Nathan Morgan	202	3
Cole Moore	201	8
Jared Parmer	191	4
Brad Lewis	190	2
Josh Heller	190	1
Clay Lovvorn	187	2
Drew Welborn	162	0

Open A		
Logan Wilson 	196	5
Narvie Nowling	185	5
Micheal Barnes	185	4
Gretchen Powett	179	2

Open B		
James Taylor	186	4

Open C		
Ken Patterson	196	6
Tony Langley	187	3

Senior Women		
Janice Dawn	183	0

Sr Hunter		
Randy Davis 	193	3
Jim Robinson	192	4
Mike Webb	176	4
David Petet		

Sr K-45		
Tommy Searcy	186	3
James Strickland	178	0

Sr Known		
John Nickell	214	9
David Alligood	193	1
Shawn Cornell	192	2
Eddy Jameson	178	3

Sr Open		
Bimbo Tidwell	184	5

Super Sr		
Jerry Presley	179	3

Traditional		
Bert Sullivan	183	1
Rhett Palmer	151	0

Women K-40		
Hayley Taylor	124	0
Ashley Taylor	121	1

Womens Hunter		
Alecia Searcy 	191	2
Teresa Nowling	182	3
Amanda Mulkey	178	3
Michelle Webb	164	0
Wendy Simpson	158	1
Becky Land	155	2
Nicole McCollum	114	0

Fun		
Melinda Hawk 	208	7
Corey Bryant	196	3
Kevin Hawk	194	1
Kim Parrott	192	4
Lee Clinton	190	2
Gary Manning	186	1
George Plemmons		
James Grizzard		
Damon Davenport		
Kyla Feenstra		
Lamar Pettit		
Chip Brown		
RE Smith		
Dennis Page		
Ken Mogley		
Isaac Ingram		
Eli Ingram		
Kim Waters		
Jimmy Waters		
Randy Davis 		
Sydney Peeves		
mark keesee		
Frank Cole		
Mathew Bollinger		
Berry Henderson		
Henry Gibbs		
Colton Gibbs 		
Mark Cook		
Mitchell Adams		
Kerri Langley


----------



## gretchp (Feb 4, 2017)

Loved the course, exactly what i needed to see...except for the one i blanked...


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2017)

gretchp said:


> Loved the course, exactly what i needed to see...except for the one i blanked...


Without that blank you'd have taken 2nd.....and looks like Chris couldn't read my chicken scratch....."Powett"....
Good course Chris!


----------



## gretchp (Feb 5, 2017)

Chris, you are actually adding me to WOA , ASA State Qualification? Dont mind shooting with and adding to the guys, since looks like i am only one, just making sure...Thanks


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Feb 5, 2017)

Had a great time !!! Little bit of a rocky start to the season , but now I know what I gotta work on! Great setup BHS!!!


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Feb 5, 2017)

The guy shooting 18 up in novice should consider moving out. We call that sand bagging!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank You to all that came


----------



## zeke392 (Feb 6, 2017)

northgadeerslayer said:


> The guy shooting 18 up in novice should consider moving out. We call that sand bagging!



I searched back and found 2 tournaments that Mitchell shot last year, he had a 198 and a 206.  He shot Bowhunters long range tournament too and won it.  Hardwork and dedication yes, sandbagger - no way.  

Good Luck in ASA Mitchell, win out !!


----------



## kiltman (Feb 7, 2017)

> Originally Posted by northgadeerslayer  View Post
> The guy shooting 18 up in novice should consider moving out. We call that sand bagging!
> I searched back and found 2 tournaments that Mitchell shot last year, he had a 198 and a 206. He shot Bowhunters long range tournament too and won it. Hardwork and dedication yes, sandbagger - no way.



  Why is he shooting Novice then?


----------



## zeke392 (Feb 7, 2017)

kiltman said:


> Why is he shooting Novice then?



where do you think he should be?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 8, 2017)

northgadeerslayer said:


> The guy shooting 18 up in novice should consider moving out. We call that sand bagging!



The guy had a good day. It happens. Already shown that he hasn't shot many tournaments, 2 last year and only one "up" score. Now, if he'd been constantly shooting a good up score, then it's time to move up. But to call someone out without any grounds is ridiculous. I had a good day in 2008. Shot 34 up in my first ever ASA shoot in Augusta, novice class. Hadn't shot any tournaments til that year. I was moved up immediately to a 40yd class. Haven't had that kind of day again. One day......I was hitting everything I shot at. I was also working at it every day, practicing all the time. I don't do that anymore. Probably will never be able to repeat that kind of day again. Give the man a couple more chances. If he shows he is capable of shooting up by a good margin on a consistent basis, it's time to change classes. Don't tear a man down just because he had a good day. I do not know this guy, don't think I've ever met him. But I certainly ain't gonna rag on him because he shot one great score. Just my .02.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 8, 2017)

It was a qualifier. When its time, ASA will make him move up.


----------

